# Under 21 Buying a handgun from a private party??



## det07 (Mar 26, 2006)

Here it goes...I would like to purchase a handgun from a private seller within the sate of michigan. I am a college student and live on my own. I want to do everything legally. I am only 19.... So based on what I have read (check the links below) It is my understanding that I can ...

1. Find a gun from a private seller
2. Go to the local police station and apply for a buyers permit (take a safety test or background check)
3. Purchase the gun
4. Take it back to the police station to have it chekced and registered.
5. Own BUT NOT Carry the weapon until I am 21, unless it is unloaded and stored in the trunk...

So the question is, am I able to do all this legally. Like I said, from what I have heard and read everything is legal. I know that I cant go to a gun shop (FFL) and get a gun.

I have gotten a lot of crap from people over wanting to get a handgun at 19. I hope this is not the case here. I am willing to jump through the hoops to get one. Who knows maybe by the time I find the gun I want in michigan for sale by an individual I will be 21. I am very responsible and when I get out of school I would like to be a Conservation officer or get a job in law enforcement so I figure I should get used to my weapon now. so If you dont know me dont jump all over me about wanting to get a gun. I am not some punk kid... thanks for the help and sorry for the long post. Matt


http://www.nraila.org/GunLaws/StateLaws.aspx?ST=MI

http://www.atf.treas.gov/firearms/statelaws/23rdedition/michigan.pdf

I couldnt find the information I was looking for in the ATF Link above. But I am sure it is there.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

From what I have read #1 thru 5 as you described should work. 

One suggestion-before buying get a copy of the sellers green card for the gun in question. That would prove seller really owned and it has clear title.

Also you would not be able to buy ammo till 21 unless it was 'a rifle' caliber ie 22LR etc. Pistol ammo can only be sold to someone 21 yr old plus.

I am not a lawyer except in the outhouse.

Go to MGO (Michigan Gun Owners) website and ask the question.


----------



## Jason Adam (Jun 27, 2001)

I owned several handguns before I was 21. What you described above is exacatly right uness it has changed in the last few years, but I do not believe it has. You are correct, you will not be able to get acarry permit.

CL, I believe the ammo restriction is store policy, not necesarily state law, but I could be wrong. I know Sports Authority in particular wouldnt sell to me when I was under 21, but most places would, and they would check ID in the process.


----------



## tallbear (May 18, 2005)

Jason Adam said:


> CL, I believe the ammo restriction is store policy, not necesarily state law, but I could be wrong. I know Sports Authority in particular wouldnt sell to me when I was under 21, but most places would, and they would check ID in the process.


State law prohibits sale of handgun caliber ammo to anyone under the age of 21.


----------



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

Sounds like a good reason to learn to handload to me. I don't think buying components is illegal. Les


----------



## Jason Adam (Jun 27, 2001)

tallbear said:


> State law prohibits sale of handgun caliber ammo to anyone under the age of 21.


Just out of curiosity, was this changed when the changed the carry concealed age from 18 to 21? I had just turned 21 when they changed the laws. I know I never had a problem before I was 21 except at a few stores, but that would have been 2001 or before.


----------



## det07 (Mar 26, 2006)

Jason, I am sure if you look old enough they may not ask you for id. I know when I workded at Dicks sporting goods some of the cashiers were clueless. The gun counter was upstairs and we would send them down stairs to the registers with their ammo and I am sure they didnt get Id'd.


----------



## Jason Adam (Jun 27, 2001)

det07 said:


> Jason, I am sure if you look old enough they may not ask you for id. I know when I workded at Dicks sporting goods some of the cashiers were clueless. The gun counter was upstairs and we would send them down stairs to the registers with their ammo and I am sure they didnt get Id'd.


I'm 26 now and still get ID'd to buy Sparklers :lol:


----------



## Rusher (Jan 6, 2006)

Det07,

I understand your questions but why not stop at your local Sheriffs office or M.S.P. and obtain the proper information needed. As for thinking your going to carry this weapon you speak of should you become employeed with law enforcement, think again. As for weapons each agency will furnish their employee with assigned departmental weapons and equipment. Again obtain several of the booklets and the best of luck towards your future.


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

Rusher said:


> Det07,
> 
> As for weapons each agency will furnish their employee with assigned departmental weapons and equipment.


Are you sure, I thought most PDs only told what to buy to their new hires.


----------

